# FC Classic Moonphase Review



## Bhanu Chopra

The first thing I want to get out of the way is that I have owned and enjoyed the JLC MUT Moon 39, therefore when FC sent me this watch for review, I was fully aware of that I will be comparing this watch to JLC. That being stated, FC also has a slimline Moonphase 38.8mm, which is a very worthy alternative to JLC MUT Moon 39. FC classic moonphase is 40.5mm which would seem big for a dress watch. But thanks to the cool hunter case back for making the case height slightly thicker (12.4mm), thereby making the watch appear to wear more like 38-39mm.









This watch is tough to photograph since it changes under different lighting. In the picture above you notice there is no reflection on the dial, hence the hands appear darker and you cannot see the beveling on markers or hands either.









I personally collect moonphase complication because I find it very romantic and great feature on a dress watch, even though it may not be the most useful complication. In this picture, with the reflection on the dial, you can clearly see the lovely machining on moonphase and beveling on the hands and markers.









There is a very subtle sunray finish on the dial which you can catch under the right reflection of light.









The case is very well polished and the onion crown is easy to operate. You can also see the push button to open the hunter case back.









I really admire the curve of this case, especially when you place the watch on its side. Even with the hinge of the hunter case back, this case has a cool curve appeal.









This is what sets this watch apart from other moonphase watches or for that matter, with other modern watches - to open the hunter case back and admire the beautiful manufacture automatic movement and the perlage work inside the case back. I now understand why this watch is called classic - traditional watchmaking yet with modern automatic movement to make it more practical.

















The movement is very well decorated with perlage work visible on the base plate. The rotor clearly emphasizes that this is a manufacture movement.

















The black alligator strap is decent quality and comfortable to wear under the cuff.

IMHO, this is the best moonphase watch one can own under $5k. You can visit FC website for pricing and additional information.

I want to thank fellow forum member "pix" on collaborating with me on review. His photography skills are excellent, and it has become a weekly routine for us to sit down and discuss pros and cons of a specific watch after taking the pictures. Please welcome him on the forum!

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## reuven

Great review!
I havent been aware of this model before, tho. How "new" is it?
I could see the watch on your link, but not by searching on their regular homepage. How do you like it comparing to the FC Slimline Moonphase?


----------



## watchnerd8

Awesome review, thank you for sharing it!


----------



## KevL

Thanks for the review. Great looking watch. 
It kinda reminds me of a Patek, don't know it that's a good thing or not.


----------



## Nokie

Great looking watch and one of the best bangs for the buck when it comes to a Moonphase.


----------



## wookieebender

could you post some photos on the wrist showing the case height a bit more (from the side maybe), seriously considering this watch but torn between this and the new 38 mm which is a mill shorter in height


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Thank you, I saw this watch first in Las Vegas at the the JCK event. I had seen the slimline moonphase in Basel. How would compare the two? - I personally prefer the classic over the slimline for couple of reasons - First, the fit of this case on my 6.5 wrist is much better than the 38.8mm slimline which wears slightly larger. Second, I love the hunter case back and the unique curve of the case.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Really like the new hands and especially enjoy the hunter caseback. Looks like FC has another winner on its hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pix

Hey wookiebender, I just searched through all the photos that I took of the FC Classic Moonphase and I don't have any photos from the side. Sorry about that, in my future photo reviews I'll be sure to get some photos showing case hight. For what it's worth, I did wear it with a dress shirt on, and for me it never felt cumbersome. I think that the round shape of the case allows it to slide right under the cuff nicely.


----------



## wookieebender

pix said:


> Hey wookiebender, I just searched through all the photos that I took of the FC Classic Moonphase and I don't have any photos from the side. Sorry about that, in my future photo reviews I'll be sure to get some photos showing case hight. For what it's worth, I did wear it with a dress shirt on, and for me it never felt cumbersome. I think that the round shape of the case allows it to slide right under the cuff nicely.


no worries, your last comment is what I hope to find too. cheers


----------



## pix

This photo didn't make the cut in the original post, but I like it. Enjoy.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

In love with this watch. Checked a couple ads around here and they don't have them in. Anybody else have any experience with this watch yet?


----------



## metalgear

good pics, means a lot for this particular review.

design makes me think grand seiko though !


----------



## faiz

Great review and pictures! 
The black pearl finish looks much better here than in the promotional shots. 
The photos really show the value for money of this watch. Beautiful finishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfinityNexus

Watch looks amazing in person; I will say, though, that it is VERY big. I wear 40mm regularly but this one was way too much for me. It`s also as thick as a hockey puck too


----------



## ripi

Great review. I've been thinking about purchasing one for a while. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## emblemtake2

I love the moonphase


----------



## jaspert

Lovely watch.
Anyone with wrist shot taken from the side ?


----------



## jaspert

Anyone from WUS has taken the plunge on this beauty? 
Need more pics. I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## ATXWatch

That's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Dave83

Gorgeous watch, great review. Cheers!


----------



## jaspert

It's the most attractive FC by far to me. I can see myself getting the SS in the near future.


----------



## jc06tu

I wasn't aware that this watch existed, I went to my AD looking for the similar version without the second hand but my AD showed me this watch instead.

That 2nd picture from the OP really shows that amazing dial perfectly (more like a sunburst dial). All the pictures I've seen online looks like the 1st picture.
The hunter case back is also quite rare for watches at this price range.

I had trouble believing it was 40.5mm, it wore very similar to my seiko sarb017 size-wise which was 38mm. I'm not sure if it is due to the watch being thicker than usual dress watches or not (but it is definitely thicker than other dress watches I looked at).

Personally not a big fan of the strap color, would prefer dark brown. But it is a comfortable strap.

99% agree with OP cept for one thing, best swiss moonphase watch you can own under *$4K (even in CAD).*


----------



## jc06tu

Adding 1 more post just so I can edit last post.


----------



## jc06tu

Had to repost because pictures were too big, hope I didn't shrink them too much.















Thickness shots.














vs Longines Legend Diver (42mm)








The back case only opens up to 90 degrees max


----------



## jaspert

Thanks for posting the wrist shot and close up for the dial. Yes, quite thick for dress watch but not an issue for me. 

I took the plunge on one from eBay. Now just have to be patient , waiting , waiting , waiting thanks to this eBay Global Shipping program crap.


----------



## Royski21

The HUnter case back is awesome! thanks for a nice review


----------



## jaspert

Hi jc06tu,

Could you measure the lug width of your FC Classic Moonphase ?
I have one on the way and planning to get a brown gator strap for it.
Thanks.


----------



## jc06tu

jtbr said:


> Hi jc06tu,
> 
> Could you measure the lug width of your FC Classic Moonphase ?
> I have one on the way and planning to get a brown gator strap for it.
> Thanks.


20mm lug width, the default strap is 20mm lug and 18mm buckle


----------



## jaspert

Thanks mate. Appreciate that into.


----------



## jaspert

Finally got mine after nearly 4 weeks of waiting due to eBay Global Shipping Program incompetence......But it was worth the wait.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

excellent shots. fall in love every time.


----------



## deuxani

I was searching YouTube but I wasn't able to find any video of this magnificent watch. Could one of you owners maybe make a small video as I'm really interested in seeing it reflecting light during movement.


----------

